# Patterning my X-3



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Just wanted to post my results

3" X-3 with factory Imp., Mod and Full chokes
Kent Fasteel 1 1/4 oz shot, 1425 fps., BB, 1,2

all shots 25 yards, measured

BB- Imp- very open acrossed a 3'x3' sqaure
 Mod- much tighter, very few voids, maybe 25 inch circle
Full- awesome, a little bigger than a paper plate

1- Mod- very good, about 25 inch circle with a very dense center
Full- easy paper plate and many double holes

2- Mod- paper plate, no voids
Full- could have shot the center out of a paper plate

I'm impressed, much better than the Remington and Winchester shells I tried earlier.I see no reason for a Wad, Kicks or anything else. I can't wait to try my Factory Ext. Choke tubes.

I have heard the negative results with the Kent shells, but I will put up with that to get results like this.


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

pictures please--


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Sorry I didn't take any pictures. I would be willing to answer any questions I can though


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

remember all shots were 25 yards, I have not had time to move farther away. But when I shot the other Win. and Rem shells I also shot 25 yards. I had very poor results with BB's, and all chokes. 2's were better with Mod and Full, and my Ext. Full was a little better yet. BUT!!!!!! with the Kent Fasteel grey hull shells, my I.C. tube shot better than full did with the other shells, and it just got better from there.

Maybe my thinking is wrong here, but I think the bigger the shot, and the more pellets per hit, the better chance of a kill as apposed to a wounded bird. Although, I will go with a smaller shot if it means more bb's per hit. The Kent shells I feel very confident shooting BB and having several pellets hit the bird, and the 1's and 2's were even better.


----------



## NDWirehair (Dec 22, 2008)

The IC and MOD were at 25 yd. and the FULL was at 30 yd. Kent Fasteel #3-3" Precision Shot ? The order of the pics is MOD-IC-FULL is the bottom.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

How big is the circle?


----------



## hunt61 (Aug 26, 2008)

SX3- Fed. SS 3" 1.25 #2 1400 fps

30 yds- Carlson Ext. Full- the paper is 30" wide


----------



## NDWirehair (Dec 22, 2008)

Kelly Hannan said:


> How big is the circle?


30"


----------



## hunt61 (Aug 26, 2008)

Which Kent load are you shooting? I've tried the 1 1/8 BB @ 1560 fps load and couldn't get it to pattern very well.

I've had better luck with shells in the 1350 to 1450 fps range.


----------



## hunt61 (Aug 26, 2008)

Kelly Hannan said:


> Just wanted to post my results
> 
> I'm impressed, much better than the Remington and Winchester shells I tried earlier.I see no reason for a Wad, Kicks or anything else. I can't wait to try my Factory Ext. Choke tubes.
> 
> If you see no reason to own anything else, why did you buy the additional Winchester extended chokes?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I originally bought a Slug gun. Then after finding out I liked Goose Hunting(borrowed a gun), I decided to buy a BB barrel for my X-3. I ordered the barrel from Winchester direct. The Salesperson at Win. said the new barrel only came with one tube(Mod.). So I ordered an Imp. and Full. When they arrived they were extended tubes. When the barrel arrived it had all 3 tubes, so know I have extra. The only reason I was even thinking about a different tube was because I couldn't find a load the would pattern the way I thought it should. I believe I have solved the mystery and hopefully will improve my shot to kill ratio.


----------



## NDWirehair (Dec 22, 2008)

hunt61 said:


> Which Kent load are you shooting? I've tried the 1 1/8 BB @ 1560 fps load and couldn't get it to pattern very well.
> 
> I've had better luck with shells in the 1350 to 1450 fps range.


These were 3" - 1 1/4 oz - 3 shot - 1425 fps. Briley Duck Commander Choke tubes.


----------

